# Estação Meteo GSM / GPRS



## nog (8 Nov 2010 às 10:31)

Alguém sabe de algum modelo de estação meteo que transmita os dados através de GSM / GPRS para um servidor? Essencialmente a direcção e intensidade do vento.

O módulo GSM / GPRS teria de estar integrado directamente na estação visto o local remoto onde a mesma será colocada sem acesso a nenhum PC nem rede wireless, apenas rede de telemóvel.

Obrigado

nog


----------



## HotSpot (8 Nov 2010 às 11:05)

As Davis permitem fazer isso:

Anemometro > Consola > Datalogger IP > Router (permita ligações 3G)

*2 setup's possiveis:

Estação Completa:
*
Davis Vue (sem consola) - 224,95€
Davis Envoy Wireless - 189,95 €
Davis Datalogger IP - 294,95€

Total 709,85€ mais o router.

*Só vento:
*
Davis Anemometro - 119,95€
Davis Anemometro Transmissor - 164,95€
Davis Envoy Wireless - 189,95 €
Davis Datalogger IP - 294,95€

Total 769,80€ mais o router.

E existe electricidade no local de instalação?

Se não existir a Davis também tem painéis solares que alimentam todo o equipamento e devem rondar os 200-300€. Podem até alimentar o router se este funcionar na mesma voltagem.


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2010 às 11:05)

No Guincho existe uma estação que acho que transmite dados por GSM/SMS, penso que propriedade de algum clube de Kitesurf 
http://www.kitetuga.com/kiteforum/meteo/guincho/grafico.php

Fala com eles, pode ser que te dêem uma luzes sobre como o fazem.
Sei que a Davis tem soluções nessa área, dá para ligar o WeatherLink data logger a um modem GSM, tipo isto:
http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather_product.asp?pnum=07870

Há até um abrigo para colocar tudo em locais remotos:
http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather_product.asp?pnum=07724


----------



## Kraliv (8 Nov 2010 às 11:31)

Boas,


Não deve ser nada barato...mas deve ser muito bom material 








http://www.adcon.com/index.php?page..._id=99&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&lang=en


----------



## nog (9 Nov 2010 às 11:24)

Obrigado pelas respostas rápidas à minha questão.

A estação da ADCON embora muito robusta e de qualidade é bastante dispendiosa. O módulo GSM / GPRS também é muito caro.

No entanto as da Davis parecem ser uma boa alernativa.

Alguém sabe quais são as lojas online na Europa que comercializem a marca Davis com melhores preços? Existem alguma loja em Portugal?

Obrigado

nog


----------



## HotSpot (9 Nov 2010 às 11:28)

Em Portugal a representante é a Gestel.

http://www.gestel.pt

Na Europa existem algumas lojas. Os preços que deixei são desta:

http://www.wetterladen24.de/


----------

